# Dolby Atmos



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

Do you need a new receiver to get Dolby Atmos or can a firmware update on my Denon 4311Ci take care of it in the future?

Thanks
HIFI


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

You will need a new receiver I believe.


----------



## mr_tv (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes, you will need a new receiver. The processor is the culprit. There is a small list of models that have the ability to do the upgrade. I don't know what they are off hand. I know mine is not one of them. So buying a new unit may be in the cards for both of us.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Dolby released a white paper a couple days ago that explains the consumer version of Atmos (see attached).


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Don't see attachment....???


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

It has had 4 views already. No idea why you don't see it. 

I don't know if it is OK to link to other forums, but you can download it here: 

http://www.avsforum.com/uploads/Dolby-Atmos-for-the-Home-Theater.pdf


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Excellent! Thanks. I'm browsing with my phone so that may have something to do with it. Usually works great though.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

The receivers which can be firmware upgraded are some of this year's new Onkyo and Integra AVRs. 

Unfortunately, in order to keep the costs down, Onkyo decided to replace Audyssey EQ by something much less capable, needing much less DSP power and thus less hardware. D+M kept Audyssey but have to charge more because of the additional DSPs needed to implement Audyssey and Atmos simultaneously. Thus Atmos is only available in the higher-end Denon and Marantz models.


----------



## htkaki (Aug 1, 2014)

There are 2 exhibitors putting Dolby Atmos for demostration at the ongoing Hong Kong International Audio Show. One is using Onkyo and the other is using Denon. 

I wonder whether DTS will come out with something similar to Dolby Atmos. For now, I am not going to jump into the bandwagon since the av receivers are not cheap to start with and let the dust settle first.


----------

